# Sticky  Advanced Diesel Engine Technology document



## abs_a1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone seen one for the new b37 engines?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings-- does anyone know if a similar document is available for the US version of the N47 diesel in the 328d (and dx)?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Fast Eddy said:


> Greetings-- does anyone know if a similar document is available for the US version of the N47 diesel in the 328d (and dx)?


There used to be on referenced in this thread (search): http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=858575

But I'm not sure that it hasn't been moved.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

floydarogers said:


> There used to be on referenced in this thread (search): http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=858575
> 
> But I'm not sure that it hasn't been moved.


Thank you for this reference. I looked but none of the documents posted are for the N47. FYI, if anyone is looking for the 328i (gasoline) documents they are all there.

I'll keep searching and post when I find something useful.


----------



## Trevon (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome, thanks Pasa!


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Great info! Is there one for the N47T for us F3X guys?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Hypermile said:


> Great info! Is there one for the N47T for us F3X guys?


This doc became available about 6 months ago. Someone posted it, but I can't find it so I'll repost it here.
View attachment 328d SCR 2_US.pdf


----------



## Tyrelle (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

